# Malaysian Trumpet Snails Dying?



## Raaan (Dec 11, 2012)

Nobody? They're in the same state of affairs right now. I'm not sure how long they'll live like this.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

do you know your pH and hardness?


----------



## Raaan (Dec 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> do you know your pH and hardness?


pH is 7.6. I don't have a hardness test, all I know is that the water is hard enough to leave scale when it evaporates, and I haven't had hardness-related issues with the shrimp in the same tank.


----------



## Curt_Planted (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm curious to see whats causing this as I am having the same issue. Ever since I switch substrates I've had to start cleaning the glass and the only mts I see are dead on the surface of the gravel. I used to be able to watch the gravel shift during the day as they burrowed under it. I'm wondering if the new gravel I got is bad for them in some way....


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmmm, I could never keep a snail alive for the life of me for the longest time. My LFS suggested Calcium blocks from Zoo Med. I purchase them in bulk now so I am not sure exactly the name. But they are usually a pinkish color little block. Snails, plecos, and some inverts will eat them. It adds calcium to snails diet which is needed for shell growth. Also adds planton/algae's to the snails diet. I usually smash a couple up and add them to my planted 140 every other week or so. Now I have large purple and white Mystery snails and an army of Trumpet snails. IDK , it may work for you too.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Huh, that's odd. I doubt it's hardness/pH, as I think that just increases shell erosion, and is a longer term problem.

I doubt it's copper, since I think the shrimp and crabs would probably be more affected by it.

I have no idea, as I've just tossed a couple in my tanks (while cycling), and eventually end up with quite a surplus.

Have you ever dosed any sort of medication in the tank?


----------



## ljapa (Jul 23, 2013)

Anti-snail chemicals placed on the plants at some point?

Where did the plants come from and how long have you had them?


----------



## chibikaie (Aug 2, 2012)

What, precisely, do you mean by iron slag? I wonder if there's something leaching out of it that is more toxic to this species than to the shrimp.

On the other hand, you may simply have received sick snails. It doesn't sound as if they were ever healthy during the entire time that you've had them, and as snails can be extremely tough, they may just be taking this long to die.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

does your house have copper pipes?


----------

